# Check list for separation



## Hammond_B3 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm starting a new thread verses adding to my other. This is a new subject, although related. Is there a good checklist somewhere of all the things that you must do or consider when going through a separation? I'm hoping we can work it out, but the ball is in her court and it seems that's the route she wants to take. Everything I find online is high level or really an advertisement from a law firm or attorney. I'm needing something comprehensive (changing health insurance, car insurance, beneficiaries, and stuff like that). As I think about this it seems an enormous task to undo what we have spent 40 years building. I realize that once we make a decision to do this lawyers will need to get involved, but I need to prepare myself for this. Please note this is Ohio, which from all I hear is a no fault state, so there does not need to be a bunch of surveillance and investigative work on who did what to get a better deal in court. Besides, I wouldn't go that route any way. Thank you.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Hmm, all of that stuff is required when you get a Divorce, this is just a separation? Kind of a different Animal. I would think Health Insurance, Beneficiaries and the like would remain the same. 

Since it's a separation, what will be decided early in the process once lawyers are involved are going to be who has access to what money, how the marital bills are taken care of and who can take what in terms of possessions for now but again it will be a little different than a divorce.

Divorce Checklist would be something like this;
- Changing Beneficiares
- Taking them off your insurance
- Agreeing on financial Debts and Assets
- Agreeing on the split of personal possessions
- What to do with Marital home, if one person stays, they will give the other 50% equity, as determined by an appraisal
- Balancing Out Retirement Accounts so they are 'even'

Doesn't sound like there are minor children involved, so the single biggest issues is a non-factor. In terms of difficulty and priorities, the house followed by financial assets and debts would be the hardest to deal with when coming to an agreement.


----------



## Hammond_B3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you. We have a 15 and 17 year old.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I suggest googling "comprehensive list of things to do when separating and divorcing,' or variations on that. There are some very good lists in the results - the one from the Australian site is very good, and most applies to any location. Also google "what not to do when separating or divorcing."

A key consideration is to have copies of all important documents and all account information. Separate your daily and routine banking ASAP, change direct deposit, etc.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Hammond_B3 said:


> Thank you. We have a 15 and 17 year old.


Custody will still figure in then as well as support since they will still be living at home. In Michigan it's a formula based strictly on income and how long you will have them. The default is 50/50 which then makes it easy for the state to calculate child support if one parent makes more than the other but who carries them on their insurance is a big impact on that. Alimony isn't as common any more, unless there is a huge disparity in income or if one spouse works and the other does not.


----------

